# Mt Eliza (next to the promised land) 9/8/06



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Fished Mt Eliza this morning at daybreak in a light overcast S/W. Trolled HBs with no success so pulled up to flick plastics and started bagging fish immediatly. Managed 5 pinkies, 2 kept for dinner, 3 returned and 1 redmullet fumbled and lost overboard before having to return home to make brekky for the team.

Going out tomorrow morning again if anyone is interested.

Cheers

Scott

[/img]


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A fine dinner they make Scott...what's ya madness when cookin em up?Interesting they didn't want the HB's, I struggle on calm days but this morning would have been far from that. Probably snooty Mt Eliza fish that only wanted the best


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Here are the pics.

Poddy, I'm having success with HBs half the time. I'm using Yo Zuri deep diving minnows 110mm in gold and silver and the fish are keen for them when in the mood. But if nothing grabs em after I've gotten enough exercise from trolling then I hit the reef edges with Berkley minnows and usualy start bagging fish immediatly. I'm finding pinkies on every trip now.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

mmm pinky gooooooood.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice catch Scotty,

What plastics are you using? I just picked up some gulp worms in camo and can't wait to try them out, surelly the pinky's will gobble them up.
I once read that where you find red mullet you will also catch good sized whiting. I don't remember the reason given. Do you know of any great little whiting areas around that side of town???

Milt,


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Milt

Its a whiting area but I havent been chasing them. My best SP hands down has been the Berkley Realistix 3" drop shot minnow in blood worm scales. They are just dynamite on anything that eats and swims. I recon they're better than the Gulp varieties.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good work Scott  I have to agree with you about the Berkley Bloodworm/scales, it's my favorite too, although I struggle to find many tackle shops close to me which stock that colour. I haven't tried the realstix in bloodworm/scales (just the regular power minnow), where did you get yours from?

About the regular berkley's vs gulp varieties, I think the regular minnows have a much more enticing action in the water compared to the gulps, but obviously they don't have as much scent. I've only just started using gulps the past few trips, and have to admit there is something special about them compared to other plastics, especially when it's slow (a few times I've had no hits for 20 mins or so, then put on a gulp and got a fish first cast). But when the fish are 'on' I prefer to fish with the regular Berkley minnow.

Milt, about the red mullet - I think it's because they frequent the same kind of bottom as whiting (weed, patchy reef etc) that you catch the two together. :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great minds think alike Jason.

I get them form Billfisher in Frankston. I've even managed to score some packs of 4" which Michelle at the shop keeps for her own personal stash.

I tried the Gulp worms this morning and my first impression is the smaller fish love them but to be fair I havent given them a proper run yet.
Got 5 more FAT PINKIES this morning on those blood worm scale minnows first.

Going again tomorrow morning for third time in a row. Anyone is welcome.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like you're slaying them Scott. Well done.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great work again Scott, sounds like you've got the pinkies sussed down your way. It's awesome to have an 'in' at a tackle shop, I've never seen the 4" bloodworm minnows anywhere - I must have a look in Billfisher.

Good luck tomorrow morning, I love to join you but I'm dog-sitting in Werribee and won't be free until the arvo :x I'll have to content myself with an afternoon session at Ricketts.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done on the Pinkies Scott. I'm certainly a convert to the Realistix Power Minnows. I normally use the Pumkinseed but I also have the Bloodworm in reserve.

Jason you can get the 3" Realistix in Bloodworm from Turville. They don't normally stock the 4" though. I must say I'm keen to get some 4" in Pumkinseed & Bloodworm for the Snapper season.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Grant, I haven't been to Turvilles in a while, must be time for a trip :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

3 more fat pinkies this morning. The bite wasnt as hot as yesterday and we were stalked by power boat seagulls. Probably Poddy's mate from Black Rock.

Got some more pics but having trouble reducing the file size. Does anyone know how to do this on windows or do I need to read the instructions that come with the camera and get it to tone down its performance.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Got some more pics but having trouble reducing the file size. Does anyone know how to do this on windows or do I need to read the instructions that come with the camera and get it to tone down its performance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


Scott
Peril steered me to Powertoy Image Resizer, brilliant and free from Microsoft; download only takes seconds

Should yo get it select Medium for the forum

Found the post re Resizer Scott http://tinyurl.com/hcsdl


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Richo

Your the man.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYmxbR4AACZfgAAScOeAGgZDVAo/57+gMACjYiniJo0aTEY1D0j1DZRtCEU2UxMgAANAAAIp6CaNNDQBoAAGgITKbUiaCtN36jIsjVte/bSdAh0W0wkKyQtjIqcNl9OTonPc0YfaEuh7ilmXYjxzWtGDiAh/Dr1LDB9c5pLudYOSHkxHEbB4sNieGBQ0ZrtEAVJKrfC8wC0LX+Od1Qb7SXKIHETqSCiCRRSggpnAGREPhUoIZ+wzAWwG6tiWuIKQ9ONAwxJS1MoYNDLUcBJCG1uEQK+B0lnAxg/F3JFOFCQibFtHgA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> 'Picasa' is another free alternative, if you want to do some image changes also (eg: red-eye reduction, etc).
> 
> Red.


Red I'm using that also, instead of the poor Kodak software which came with the camera.

DanA had given Picasa a plug on the same thread as the resizer [amazing what can be found on AKFF]


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice one Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Try this link for size. http://www.resize2mail.com/

It doesn't require any software installation and is pretty straighforward. The less software you have to install the better.. especially if you have important stuff on your pc.. like work things.. or fishing pictures

Cheers,

Ivan

*Waiting patiently for the new Hobie to be released*


----------

